# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hechtingen in schouder

## oliver

heb nu 2 keer een hechting gehad
van de SSP pees op 1.5 jaar

heb nog steeds vrij veel pijn en niet veel kracht
heb over een maand terug een echo laten nemen
deze gaf opnieuw scheur aan
vandaag ct scen en deze zegt
lineaire contrast lekkage over 16mm dwars 2mm in ventrale aanhechting SSP verlopend naar subacromiaal deel ssp
partiele scheur ssp

wat moet ik hier van denken
alvast bedank

----------


## oliver

niemand wat ik hier moet van denken

ik moet 21 januari nu naar leuven

----------


## dotito

@Oliver,

Wil je bij deze je heel veel sterkte toewensen, en hoop voor jou dat het allemaal snel goed komt.

Do

----------


## oliver

bedank
word dit weer operatie of wat denken jullie

alle info is welkom

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Oliver,

He vervelend dat je pees in je schouder steeds scheurt en dat je al 2 hechtingen hebt gehad!
Ik heb even gezocht naar informatie en denk dat wat jij hebt iets is dat heet "Scheur in de rotator cuff" en bij een kleine scheur geven ze pijnstillers of een injectie met corticosteroïde in combinatie met fysiotherapie en bij kleine en grote scheuren kan er een operatie plaatsvinden tenzij dit niet mogelijk is.
Hier, hier en hier staan plaatjes en meer informatie over oorzaak en behandeling. Op de laatste link staat ook _"Bij een slechte kwaliteit peesweefsel bestaat bovendien de kans dat de pees na een operatie opnieuw kan scheuren. Op welke termijn dat kan gebeuren is niet aan te geven."_ Ik kan alleen niet vinden hoe de kwaliteit kan verbeteren, maar misschien dat de specialist in het ziekenhuis dat weet...
Heel erg veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## oliver

ok bedank voor de info

lekkage over 16mm dwars 2mm in ventrale aanhechting SSP 

die 16 mm is dat vrij groot of niet zo groot want vind daar niks over terug

en kan dat nog groter worden

bedank

----------


## oliver

vrijdag naar leuven dan zien we wel

----------

